# When is killing ok?



## jasonw (Jan 31, 2011)

WHEN IS KILLING OK?


----------



## milley (Sep 20, 2013)

hiiiii...........
killing some one will be ok when that person is badly suffured by some health problems and very disappointed by his life......

or in case of any bad man who distroyed the other families or a murderer......
:whip:


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

i don't agree with it at all, the snakes in the everglades as that is what I think you mean by the link, there aren't as many as they say, they may be breeding, but not all the babies make it, yes they prey on the local wildlife, but nature has a way of dealing with these things, the ones they capture why cant they be relocated to somewhere/country where they will be more welcomed (if that's the right word), This is a man made problem and just like us, we destroy them, they need to be seen for what they are, a beautiful creature who deserves to be aloud to live, where ever that may be. We don't go and cull other things when they become invasive and start ruining the country/area/wildlife eg man in general.

regarding people, an eye for an eye, if someone killed one of mine, they would be killed, if someone in my family was badly suffering and dieing slowly and painfully, and wanted help to end it all, then yes id help, but I don't see this as killing.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

culling animals to protect the species and or the environment is common and happens throughout the world.

Rabbits
Deer
Mink
Cane Toads
Fire Ants
Mosquitoes

In fact the list is endless.

I understand that we all feel strongly protective of snakes and other reps - but the snakes in Guam and the Burms, Iguanas etc in florida pose a genuine threat to local species and habitats.

The question that needs to be asked is not should it be done, but how should it be done in the most humane and efficient way.

I am off to eat some bacon from a wild boar culled from the forest of dean in gloucestershire --


----------

